# Presenting Bella



## nolefan

Oh my goodness... the face. There really aren't words. She is beyond precious!


----------



## Laurie

Gorgeous little girl!!!!

What breeder is she from?


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

Bella is definitely a beauty!! I love that PUPPY FACE!!!


----------



## ggdenny

No fair! Now I want to hold, kiss, hug and play with a golden puppy. She is darling! Congratulations!!


----------



## magiclover

Bella is definitely a beauty. I can almost smell that puppy breath. :


----------



## Crazymike

Thanks everyone for the nice comments  We got Bella from a friend of mine who owns a pet store in Burlington. He got her from a breeder for us.
I have the name of the breeder on her paperwork and for the life of me I cannot remember the name. Old age catching up with me I guess :doh:

more pics....


----------



## Crazymike

Bella is about 3 months old in these pictures...

Our pet bunny Amelia and Bella in the background watching her very closely. We keep our several pet bunnies in a separate secure room when we are not around just in case...


----------



## goldensrbest

What a beautiful, little girl, cute bunny also.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

What a sweet faced girl. Gonna be fun to watch her grow.


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## soxOZ

Just love these photos of Bella playing and having fun in the snow... Beautiful...


----------



## KaMu

Wow! What a *beautiful* girl you have there! Love her face!!!!!
Its a shame she doesn't care for the snow... hehe


----------



## Wendy427

what a beautiful girl you have there! Love her food bowls painted pink inside!


----------



## Crazymike

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. I will post some more pics in the coming days


----------



## Jige

Bella is beautiful!!!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

She's sooooo cute! I just wanna squeeze her! So fluffy!


----------



## jweisman54

What a cute little ball of fur....I want another one!


----------



## rik6230

She is a beauty. Wonderful pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulaltions, Bella is beautiful. Great pictures, thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## musicgirl

Sooo cute!!


----------



## Crazymike

:wavey: Hello everyone 


Sorry for not posting any pictures for several weeks now. I am going to try and take some picture of Bella later today. I am taking Bella in tomorrow morning to the vets to get spaded so she is not going to be very happy with me for a few days...


----------



## flutterbye

I think that might be the cutest puppy I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Bella's Mama

Oh. My. Gosh. She's so fluffy and gorgeous!!!


----------



## Crazymike

Bella when she got home from the vets. She is a trooper


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Look at that smile with the collar and everything!!! What a good girl!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I just want to hug an snuggle with her. She is so cute.


----------



## janine

What a pretty girl....love the cone picture. She didn't look very mad at you.


----------



## Ruby'smom

wow she is gorgeous
especially love the snow photos


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## vcm5

Aawh! I can't believe how she's grown! She is just adorable!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Awwwww---she looks like a wonderful, fun, sweet, beautiful golden-girl! We have a Bella too---our son named her. I sort of winced when he chose that name, because I figured with the Twilight movies, there would be a lot of Bellas. I was right--AND everyone asks that question.."did you name her after that Twilight character?" Response--"um, no. my son named her and he hates that series -- but we love the name." LOL!

Well, regardless, your puppy lives up to her name! She IS beautiful!


----------



## Crazymike

Thanks Kimberley  My wife named her after the Twilight character :no: We also a bunny named Jasper :doh:

Your Bella is such a nice girl :--heart:


----------



## Crazymike

Hello everyone, I hope that you are all well. I am sorry that I have been away for the last months. Hopefully I will be able to meet up with the Burlington folks who post here on the forum. Bella is now almost 11 months and she is doing great.


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a beautiful girl Miss Bella has become, great pictures.


----------



## shortcake23

Bella is beautiful! Love seeing the pictures from a puppy 'till now.


----------



## jadellies

Bella is so photogenic! She just seems to know where that camera is, and her expressions are priceless. I can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## Wendy427

awww Bella has really grown into a beautiful young lady! Love all the pics!


----------



## Crazymike

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone  

I took these pics on the weekend...


----------



## LibertyME

what a sweetie-pie! Lovely shots!


----------



## sarahdove

*What a beauty~~~~~~~~~~*


----------



## Wendy427

such a pretty girl...pink certainly is her color!


----------



## Crazymike

*http://www.mikestruys.com/images/Mike/2011c63.JPG*









Hello eveyone, We have Christmas trees all over the house and so far Bella has been good


----------



## dmsl

just found this thread...OMG the pic of her as a puppy jumping in the air looks like she's training with Santa to lead the sleigh!!!!! She's FLYING!!! Hahaha.....PUPPY ENVY!!! thanks for taking the time to share....sure puts a smile on our faces!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I always enjoy looking at Bella's pictures, she is beautiful.


----------



## Crazymike

Happy New Year everyone 










Bella visiting her 2 buddies down the street











Bella relaxing with her candy cane


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, Bella has grown into a very beautiful golden girl. Her buddies are beautiful too.


----------



## Crazymike

Bella out in the snow. She wanted to play catch with snow balls :bowl:


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Karen519

*CrazyMike*

CrazyMike

Your dogs are just gorgeous and I love all the christmas trees.
Your house is gorgeous, too!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

She's a beauty! I sure do miss the chubby fuzzy puppy stage. It sure doesn't last nearly long enough.


----------



## Crazymike

Mr. Bojangles was such a handsome guy... My wife wants another Golden now and she wants a boy 










Would you hurry up and put the movie on !!!



















Waiting for a carrot


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Buddy's mom forever

What a beauty!


----------



## Wendy427

awww Bella is soooo beautiful! LOVE these pics!


----------



## Nugget

she is adorable she looks like a big girl and what a precious face  how much does she weigh


----------



## mm03gn

What a sweet girl!! Where in burlington are you? We're at burloak/lakeshore!


----------



## Crazymike

Nugget said:


> she is adorable she looks like a big girl and what a precious face  how much does she weigh


She about 65 pounds Nugget and it looks like she is going to stay on the smaller side.





mm03gn said:


> What a sweet girl!! Where in burlington are you? We're at burloak/lakeshore!


Appleby and Dundas Melissa  Do you live close to Shell park...


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Dexter12

Aww, great pictures Mike! Bella is such a beauty.


----------



## Crazymike

Thanks Dexter  


Bella seems to know that she is on the way to see the vet :no:


----------



## StEt0417

Shes so fluffy and cute!


----------



## StEt0417

I just realized I commented on the he baby pictures. She's really grown up now


----------



## Crazymike

Yes she is almost 16 months now


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## mooselips

Beautiful Bella!


----------



## debra1704

she is super sweet


----------



## Crazymike

Chilling out



















Is that for me ????










Thanks for waking me up !!!










Waiting for the fence to be completed


----------



## Goldenmomma

She looks like my Sully. Great pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was just looking at Bella's thread last night, kept in my favorites. Why did it take you so long to share your beautiful girl with us? Thank you for posting. Bella is a real beauty.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

She is so sweet. Such a gorgeous pup!


----------



## mm03gn

Crazymike said:


> She about 65 pounds Nugget and it looks like she is going to stay on the smaller side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appleby and Dundas Melissa  Do you live close to Shell park...


Lol just answering your question 5 months later...

Yes I live right by shell park! It's about a 5 minute walk through trails to get there. I don't like going to the dog park though... Just not a fan in general of them.


----------



## Crazymike

We are not too far away from you Melissa :wavey:


----------



## Crazymike

Fun in the sun !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Love your girl. She is beautiful.


----------



## Crazymike

I am back from outer space :wavey:

Sorry for being away so long.... 


Bella is 2 years of age on Nov 29th 





































Bella very concerned about me being so high up on the ladder


----------



## mudEpawz

Crazymike said:


> We are not too far away from you Melissa :wavey:


Bella is adorable!!!! she has such a pretty face

We are close to both of you, just off of Appleby and New Street :wave:


----------



## Crazymike

Krys! said:


> Bella is adorable!!!! she has such a pretty face
> 
> We are close to both of you, just off of Appleby and New Street :wave:


 
Just around the corner  We need to have a golden play day


----------



## HolDaisy

Bella has certainly grown up into a lovely, pretty golden girl


----------



## xoerika620xo

Omg! Why am I just now seeing this thread. Bella is gorgeous! Such a beautiful girl I just want to hug her tight  so pretty please keep sharing I love her photos.


----------



## Crazymike

Thanks for all the comments 

Lots of Christmas photos to post in the comning days and weeks...


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Crazymike

Merry Christmas !!!!


----------



## Crazymike

Happy Holidays everyone  We had lots of snow earlier this week and we were able to get some shots of Bella having fun in the snow


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Go Bella girl, have fun!


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Wendy427

there's that pretty girl! Thanks for sharing more pictures!


----------



## AlanK

Bella is a doll :smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope Bella has lots of fun in the snow these days.


----------



## Crazymike

Pics of Bella from last week's snow storm:


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Crazymike




----------



## Zakov

Wow, I love how she catches the snowballs! She's a pro!


----------



## OutWest

These snow pics are hysterical! She sure can jump.


----------



## Zuca's mom

Pure joy! She's beautiful.


----------



## Sydney's Mom

Those pics are AWESOME. I'm glad to see I'm not the only golden mom with golf-ball sized ice balls stuck to her furkid.


----------



## Crazymike




----------



## HolDaisy

Bella has grown up into a very beautiful girl


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Oh I love her! Big ole chunk! (that's a compliment!! *:*) You must be so pleased!

I hadn't looked ~ but now I see this thread has been up a bit. I was commenting on Bella's very first photos!!


----------

